# Well I lost Raymond.



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

I moved in Raymond via forced out by amiibo before the patch.
He asked me to move out multiple times, didn’t think about, and then read later on he was glitched. I panicked.

I’ve had my island on lockdown since, and he was doing fine.
Updated my game and he was still there! I felt relieved until today.
A whole natural day passed, woke up and started my game and he’s gone. Isabel didn’t even announce that he left.
Pretty sad about it but looks like anyone who had a villager that had the potential to glitch, even if they didn’t enter the weird “I’ve moved out” phase will disappear too.

edit: I want to make it clear he never entered the “Ive moved out” phase where there was just a vacant house or plot, he was completely normal and functional. When I booted up my game he had just completely disappeared like he never existed. No one mentioned him leaving.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 23, 2020)

I feel so bad...  They handled this horribly... On a more positive note, does this mean the glitch was fixed?


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

Bummer... I didn't think Raymond had an Amiibo so how did you move him in via one?


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 23, 2020)

raqball said:


> Bummer... I didn't think Raymond had an Amiibo so how did you move him in via one?


Someone else forced their Raymond out with an Amiibo and then she adopted him.


----------



## Chancay (Apr 23, 2020)

sorry for your loss... but I guess this confirms that anyone with a glitched villager will have a “fix”.
It sucks they couldn't save the glitched ones but hoping this means no more glitches at all.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I feel so bad...  They handled this horribly... On a more positive note, does this mean the glitch was fixed?


From everything I’ve read so far, yes it’s been fixed. Kinda bummed though I was hoping he would be safe because he moved in okay and was still okay after the update /:


----------



## astoria (Apr 23, 2020)

Did you pay anything for him? Like bells or nook tickets?


----------



## SliceAndDice (Apr 23, 2020)

Could you maybe try to move him to another Island via void and get him back eventually?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

It's a bummer, but it was probably for the best. These 'bugged' villagers essentially had data saved to them that made them ticking time bombs. You were one of the more lucky victims of this bug... luckily, the bug seems to have been fixed, so good luck on your search for Raymond!!


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 23, 2020)

They really did handle this horribly but at least this is fixed so this won’t happen again sorry for your loss


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

astoria said:


> Did you pay anything for him? Like bells or nook tickets?


i traded for him... quiet a lot actually sigh. 





Khaelis said:


> It's a bummer, but it was probably for the best. These 'bugged' villagers essentially had data saved to them that made them ticking time bombs. You were one of the more lucky victims of this bug... luckily, the bug seems to have been fixed, so good luck on your search for Raymond!!


Ah thanks, hopefully he can return home soon


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 23, 2020)

i'm sorry to hear that you lost raymond! this is strange though because i had a glitched villager who hadn't "moved out", and they were fine after the update. a natural day passed, and they're still fine. i did online trading after the update, and they're still here. i wonder if they're still bound to move out inevitably?


----------



## absol (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh no I'm sorry :c
I wonder if he's still in your void and if yes if he's glitched there too


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> i'm sorry to hear that you lost raymond! this is strange though because i had a glitched villager who hadn't "moved out", and they were fine after the update. a natural day passed, and they're still fine. i did online trading after the update, and they're still here. i wonder if they're still bound to move out inevitably?


I was hoping this was the case for me too, Raymond moved in fine and was interacting normally, he lasted a full day after I updated the game but when I woke up today he just disappeared. Hopefully it doesn’t happen to you too


----------



## Noctis (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry ))))): Whenever I adopted a villager I made sure if they were a natural move out so I don't deal with the consequences


----------



## astoria (Apr 23, 2020)

Chicken Tender said:


> i traded for him... quiet a lot actually sigh.
> Ah thanks, hopefully he can return home soon


Aw, well maybe try telling the person what happened and see if you can get your stuff back?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh geez I’m sorry to hear that 
My Bunnie was given to me by another player, she’s shown no signs of glitching (had her for a few weeks) but since she came from someone else I’m now wondering if she has the potential to disappear...


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Oh geez I’m sorry to hear that
> My Bunnie was given to me by another player, she’s shown no signs of glitching (had her for a few weeks) but since she came from someone else I’m now wondering if she has the potential to disappear...


The only signs my Raymond has was that he asked twice to move to my island, which I didn’t understand at the time.
And he was forced out via amiibo. 
if you don’t meet these requirements your bunnie might be okay, at least I hope so I can’t be sure though :’(


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow...
That is so odd that he was fine after the update but then disappeared a day later. And also very scary.
I have my Zucker and he's the only villager I ever adopted and the one I care about the most. I have no idea if he's glitched (never shown any signs of it but then I also never bothered to check if I could invite him twice either).
Their idea of fixing this glitch seems weird to me... also the fact that it wasn't even properly addressed if it was fixed in the first place makes me wonder if the update could even unlock more glitches.


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

What are the signs of a glitched villager? I've traded for 1 and she appears fine..


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

raqball said:


> What are the signs of a glitched villager? I've traded for 1 and she appears fine..



When you’re asking them to move to your town, if you’re able to ask them more than once, the villager is glitched.
After that, however, the only way to tell as far as I know is if “I’ve moved out” is displayed on their door. Unfortunately, after that happens, nothing can be done about it.  But if you’ve had her for more than a week, she should be fine


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Wow...
> That is so odd that he was fine after the update but then disappeared a day later. And also very scary.
> I have my Zucker and he's the only villager I ever adopted and the one I care about the most. I have no idea if he's glitched (never shown any signs of it but then I also never bothered to check if I could invite him twice either).
> Their idea of fixing this glitch seems weird to me... also the fact that it wasn't even properly addressed if it was fixed in the first place makes me wonder if the update could even unlock more glitches.


I assumed the same since I was able to update and he was fine. The person I traded with even updated their end too the same time I did. Didn’t expect him to just up and disappear /:


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

That sucks SO bad. I'm sorry!


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> When you’re asking them to move to your town, if you’re able to ask them more than once, the villager is glitched.
> After that, however, the only way to tell as far as I know is if “I’ve moved out” is displayed on their door. Unfortunately, after that happens, nothing can be done about it.  But if you’ve had her for more than a week, she should be fine❤


I have had her over a week and after she agreed to move to my Island I spoke with her again to make sure she was not glitched. She responded the 2nd time just saying she was looking forward to the move or something like that so I assumed she was not glitched out.

It's a bummer this is happening to people though. I put a lot of time and effort into getting my villagers and I'd be upset if one just upped and left...


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

damn that sucks. i’m glad they’re making an attempt to fix the glitch but it sucks that villagers are just up and disappearing


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 23, 2020)

Aw, that's so sad! I'm sorry for your loss.

I'm pretty sure one of my villagers is one from another person's void - I can't remember which one. But I do remember that a plot was sold the very day it was empty, I didn't even get that day to try to find a villager for it. Pretty sure it was Groucho to be honest, whom I want to go so bad. But I don't think he's glitched. He's been fine the whole time I've had him, and he's still fine today. If he disappeared tomorrow, I for one would not be saddened by it. xD


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm so, so, so sorry this happened to you.

I would be devastated if that happened to me. I hope you are able to find him again (if that's what you want). 

Now that the glitches are seemingly fixed, those of us with cycle towns should dedicate them temporarily to giving priority to those who lost villagers from the patch. I will keep you in mind if I stumble upon him!


----------



## Kalhyna (Apr 23, 2020)

I think my raymond was glitched too ( I could invite him more than once but I only asked him once though ) He is still in my town day +1 after the update... Do you think he can still move out without telling me  ? =(


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry this happened to you.. feeling safe and then being slapped in the face like that must be heartbreaking.


----------



## Fey (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow that’s so unfortunate ;ェ;
I’m really tired of him due to all the hype, but no villager deserves to just disappear like that! (and of course nobody deserves to lose a villager)


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

Hopefully you didnt pay too much for him


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll be devastated if anything happens to my Zucker.
Guess I'll just find out tomorrow but I know I won't be able to sleep tonight. 

Does anyone know, at least, if it's safe to play online or adopt more villagers through others at this point?
I'm still scared tbh.


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Gosh...I feel really bad for you I do. I wish I could tell you there’s a ton of other great villagers out there and to be happy with RNG but I know that’s easier said than done for some people. Hopefully you either get him back somehow or find happiness with some other dreamy!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I'll be devastated if anything happens to my Zucker.



If anything happens let me know, I have his amiibo card and I’d be happy to get him for you again


----------



## eat (Apr 24, 2020)

I wonder if the hacked Raymonds (or any villager) being circulated around will 'disappear' as the game continues to get patched/updated...


----------



## Holla (Apr 24, 2020)

That sucks, but from the sounds of things they were able to fix currently glitched villagers via the newest patch. To do this though they had to completely erase whoever was glitched. I hope you are able to find him again (minus the glitch) again.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 24, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> If anything happens let me know, I have his amiibo card and I’d be happy to get him for you again


Luckily, he's still around so I guess it should be safe to assume he wasn't glitched (at least I hope so). haha...
That's so kind of you, though. Thank you!


----------



## rainbowbows (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey! I'm getting the new ac switch shipped to me next week and just found out I'll have to restart my entire file on it. A little bummed since I've sunk so many hours collecting the sakura recipes haha but I happen to have Raymond on my current island you can have


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 24, 2020)

Chicken Tender said:


> I moved in Raymond via forced out by amiibo before the patch.
> He asked me to move out multiple times, didn’t think about, and then read later on he was glitched. I panicked.
> 
> I’ve had my island on lockdown since, and he was doing fine.
> ...



Maaan that stinks i hope they fixed it for good this patch ;__;


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 24, 2020)

rainbowbows said:


> Hey! I'm getting the new ac switch shipped to me next week and just found out I'll have to restart my entire file on it. A little bummed since I've sunk so many hours collecting the sakura recipes haha but I happen to have Raymond on my current island you can have


omg really? that's so kind of you..    i can craft all the sakura items or even hold some of your stuff for your new island as a thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



brockbrock said:


> I'm so, so, so sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I would be devastated if that happened to me. I hope you are able to find him again (if that's what you want).
> 
> Now that the glitches are seemingly fixed, those of us with cycle towns should dedicate them temporarily to giving priority to those who lost villagers from the patch. I will keep you in mind if I stumble upon him!


that's so extremely kind of you, thank you.


MysteryMoonbeam said:


> If anything happens let me know, I have his amiibo card and I’d be happy to get him for you again


second on this! i've got a couple amiibos im willing to help anyone if they need it


randomforeignguy said:


> Maaan that stinks i hope they fixed it for good this patch ;__;


as far as i know everything's been fixed for future trades.


----------



## rainbowbows (Apr 24, 2020)

we can just work out a time we’re both free and I’ll get him in boxes for you!


----------

